# Adaptar un flash a mi cel



## mike90 (Jun 27, 2008)

que tal tengo un w580 de la marca sony ericsson pero no cunta con flash para iluminacion por lo que me decidi a hacerle uno "casero", estuve investigando la distribucion de los pines de conexxion y encontre cual es el de masa y el de salida de voltaje pero al conectarle un led para probar solo me da unos pulsos cada segundo mas o menos pero lo raro es que no son iguales ya que es uno alto y uno bajo uno tras otro esto lo cheque con el led no se si sepan de algun modo de que entrege una corriente y voltaje constante o de plano dejo a un lado mi proyectito

le quiero meter 1 o 2 leds blancos ultrabrillantes de 3mm para que valga la pena el esfuerzo


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2008)

Aclara un poquito:
lo que vos querés hacer es un flash o una linterna?
la querés controlar con el celular o solo querés usar su batería y operarla exteriormente?
No se como sera en tu celu, pero en el mio la alimentación de los periféricos se realiza en los pines donde también se carga, proba esto que te digo.
Además si querés hacer un flash no necesitas pulsos de voltaje? Generalmente se carga un condensador y se descarga en el flash, y así.
En fin aclara lo que querés.
Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Jun 28, 2008)

electrodan, los flashes de los primeros celus.... no eran flashes, ya que solo era un led de alto brillo que alumbraba, lo que podes hacer es tomar corriente directo de los pines de la bateria y ponerle un interruptor externo.
los pulsos te los manda cuando sacas la foto o continuamente?


----------



## electrodan (Jun 28, 2008)

Ya se lo del led, solo decía que si quiere un flash en vez de buscar continua debería buscar pulsos, de lo contrario seria una linterna. Por supuesto que los pulsos se pueden generar desde DC, pero.. ¿para que generarlos si se pueden sacar directamente del celu?


----------



## mike90 (Jul 1, 2008)

los pulsos los da continuamente y lo que quiero es si no un flash en toda la extension de la palabra aunque sea una linterna pero necesito una forma de que se mantenga encendido el led y de ser posible que no ocupe mucho espacio


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2008)

Un flash que yo sepa no se mantiene encendido, lo que queres creo que es una linterna de "alta intensidad".
Probaste en conectar el led a la batería?
Capas que lo que vos recibís no son pulsos sino una señal alterna, en este caso probalo haciendo lo que te adjunto con un led y un puente de diodos.
Prová a conectarlo en los dos sentidos y nos contás (se conecta al cel por donde tiene el signo de ac)


----------



## Jaime Contreras (Jul 19, 2008)

Estimados, me interesa mucho el tema, dado que estoy tratando de incorporar un led que cumpla la función de flash en un nokio 5070 y poder tomar fotos con la cámara en un espacio de  250cm3. La idea es conectar el led al circuito del 5070 y pueda ser disparado automáticamente al momento de tomar la foto. Gracias


----------



## mike90 (Jul 21, 2008)

electrodan ya probe con la bateria y si prende el led pero lo que no quiero es perforar la tapa del cel para sacar cables al led sino que del conector universal que trae extraer la energia para encender el led como si fuera una lampara ya que el flash no tengo idea de como hacerlo
por ahi he visto que algunos equipos hacen "pruebas" para saber si se les conecto algo dependiendo de si se esta consumiendo energia en algun determinado punto como las computadoras de los autos para saber si un foco esta fundido etc
tal vez el cel hace esto y pense que tal vez conectando una resistencia serviria pero al parecer no
alguna idea con esto?
a por cierto no adjuntaste nada


----------



## danonino2003 (Ago 3, 2008)

hola, soy nuevo, creo que llego tarde para esto, pero que tal si intentas lo que yo, obtener la energia del led de donde esta el cargador o desde la salida para USB. yo hice eso con mi nokia 3220 y va de maravilla.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2008)

Yo digo si tiene un puerto para cargar no creo que este adentro.
En caso de que quieras hacer lo que decís ahí usa un tester digital y fijate que pasa, digo digital porque son los que generalmente tienen mas impedancia.


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 8, 2009)

soy nuevo y diran que que me meto y que solucion tan pinche pero al fin es solucion, ese tipode flash ya se vende con luz de tugsteno y toda la cosa, y por lo que he leido me parece que se podria conseguir mediante un codigo para obtener el pulso de cuando se toma la foto


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 8, 2009)

aqui te dejo el link a la descripcion de los pins del conector externo (pinout) de tu Sony Ericsson W580: 

http://www.dreambox.hk/cellphones/Sony Ericsson_W580.php

te convendria buscar mas información sobre los pins 7 y 8 y tambien sobrer el pin 1 y el 12 ...

saludos...


----------



## Janotrek7 (Ago 4, 2011)

mmm... yo una vez adapte flash a mi w300... te cuento como lo hice... tenia un w810 muerto en mi poder... asi que lo desarme sustraje el flex de la camara y ahi tienes 2 flash leds... perfore la tapa ahi donde va el espejo de la camara en el w300 y aloje el acrilico del w810 inmediatamente debajo de esto ubique los leds con cables de manos libre que son delgaditos y al estar esmaltados no haran corto al pasar entre medio... los pase por un costado del flex de la pantalla y los conecte en paralelo a los contactos del altavoz... entonces al sonar el obturador, los flash leds se encendian permitiendo una foto mas clara... tambien servian como luces ritmicas... claro al estar conectadas al altavoz era logico no??... ahora... cono un pokito de ingenio y un flex de camara de c905 que trae un interruptor N/A al presionarlo podrias activar el led con la misma alimentacion del altavoz o directo a los contactos de la bateria...


saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2011)

yo una vez hace un tiempito compre un MP5 , elegi el unico que venia con "flash".
ese flash era un led.
una caca 
asi que lo cambie por otro modelo que no tenia flash (de verso) pero si tenia otras prestaciones utiles.

ahora suelo usar el mp5 para sacar fotos en el trabajo.
fotos saco hace tiempo , y se que una camara de fotos lo que hace es sacar fotos, y para eso necesitas LUZ.
no hay vueltas.
sin luz de verdad las fotos salen sin definicion, una caca.

asi que , como decis que tenes que sacar fotos en un area de 250 cm



Jaime Contreras dijo:


> Estimados, me interesa mucho el tema, dado que estoy tratando de incorporar un led que cumpla la función de flash en un nokio 5070 y poder tomar fotos con la cámara en un espacio de 250cm3. La idea es conectar el led al circuito del 5070 y pueda ser disparado automáticamente al momento de tomar la foto. Gracias


 
o al que inicio este post , por que no lo haces simple:
si donde sacas usulamente fotos es en un edificio, casa , departamento o lo que sea:
con un portalamparas y algo de cable (y una lampara claro esta) te haces un buen iluminador, la luz que emite una lampara de 75w no la conseguis con ningunos leds.
podes enfocar, encuadrar tranquilo y todo loq ue se te cante.

y sino , una buena linterna machita, que hoy dia son un poroto de chiquitas.

la verdad que estas complicandote un monton y metiendo mano en el celu que no te dara grandes prestaciones y podes mas estropear el celu que obtener "el gran resultado" .


----------



## Janotrek7 (Ago 6, 2011)

@fernandob:

Por favoooooor no seas mata ilusiones... el hombre quiere hacer su experimento y esta pidiendo ideas... pero como dice un grupo musical de Chile "Chancho en Piedra"; "es facil decir que esto esta malo y no hacer algo mejor"... opiniones constructivas de gente que si se atrevio a innovar en sus aparatos... ps... yo ahora estoy en un proyecto para poner jack 3,5mm a un sonyericsson c905... y k!... 


Saludos amigo y sigue adelante con tu proyecto...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 6, 2011)

vivo sacando fotos, y uno necesita BUENA LUZ, sin luz no exisisten  fotos.

y por otro lado muchas veces he manoseado aparatos, ya lo pase, y siempre luego tenes que cuidarlos, que dejaste un cablecito por afuera, que esto lo tuviste que pegar, que aquello quedo un poquito sobresalido, ....y cuando estas en la calle ........se te rompe.

y perdiste.

si quiere ponerle un led ..........UN LED , compras hoy linternitas que te las pones en la oreja de chiquitas que son, y si no te alcanza cambiale el led a esa linternita , que no destruis un celular.

lo digo de consejo, de buen consejo ... de amigo ...de ser humano destroza cosas.

¿ que es mejor ??
el que te dice :
"che flaco, no pases por ahi que hay cocodrilos !!!!!!!

o dejar que aprenda solo ?????


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> ................................................................


apoyo la idea


una camara fotografica es una camara fotografica
un reproductor es un reproductor 
un telefono es un telefono

hagan la simple prueba de poner en mejor calidad posible un telefono y tomar una foto y en peores condiciones una camara fotografica y comparen resultados

llevo un buen rato reparando celulares y camaras digitales y la constitucion de un telefono no permite sujetarlo eficientemente para tomar una foto decente


----------

